# Ceiling Plank Direction



## B.D.R. (Oct 2, 2011)

I would go parallel to the beam, across the joists to avoid strapping the ceiling


----------



## golddog (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks BDR. Regardless of orientation, I have to put up furring strips on the bottom of the joists to give me just enough space to clear some pipes I can't move.

If the planks end up parallel to the beam/long-wise I'll put the furring strips along the 16" OC joists. Perpendicular to the joists for the short option. So either way I got work to do in that regard and it's back to what'll look better.


----------



## B.D.R. (Oct 2, 2011)

good luck


----------

